# Grand Rapids HD Live!



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah..... finally!!!!! No WWMT-HD 

I plan on calling WWMT and *****ing they aren't in HD on Dish. Just to let them know I'll be watching WWMT less now


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

Dish is getting them via OTH. No one else can get them OTH, so why should Dish? I live 15 miles from the tower, and have a Royal 17 antenna, but WWMT still breaks up all the time. WWMT is missing the boat.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Are they finally turned on? I do not see them on my guide!


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

You need a wing dish pointed to 61.5 to get them.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

JR_Baas said:


> Dish is getting them via OTH. No one else can get them OTH, so why should Dish? I live 15 miles from the tower, and have a Royal 17 antenna, but WWMT still breaks up all the time. WWMT is missing the boat.


I get 3 OTA most of the time (I live 25 miles from the tower) and DirecTv gets channel 3.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HobbyTalk said:


> You need a wing dish pointed to 61.5 to get them.


(And subscription to Grand Rapids locals.)


----------



## YourPalJay (Jun 18, 2008)

Will these locals be coming online on 129 at all?

In a recent chat with a Dish CSR, I was informed that, "When my locals in HD became available, they would show up in my guide". I asked if I would need another Dish pointed at 61.5, and the CSR acknowledged that I was pointed at 110, 119, and 129, and then repeated the above statement.

So, everyone here seems to be *way* more knowledgeable than this CSR that I talked to  Not that you needed my post to inform you of that.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I would not expect to see them at 129°.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

According to a CSR I just chatted with, they will launch tomorrow and I can't set up the wing dish until then! 

You have been connected to (24DrDcb) Jerry D. 
(24DrDcb) Jerry D: Thank you for choosing Dish Network the leader in HD and DVR. I will be happy to assist you today. Please give me 2-3 minutes to access your account and review the information you have already provided. 
(24DrDcb) Jerry D: Give me just a couple moments to verify that for you sir. 

(24DrDcb) Jerry D: It is projected to launch Friday, tentatively 

(24DrDcb) Jerry D: any idea what satellite locations you can pick up now? 

(24DrDcb) Jerry D: Give me just a moment to verify as I believe it has been pushed back a couple days. 

(24DrDcb) Jerry D: Ok, it looks like those locals are going to be launched in HD as of tomorrow, and yes you will need a 2nd dish in order to get them. 

(24DrDcb) Jerry D: Since they launch tomorrow, if you either initiate a chat or call us, we can set up that for you. It will be free if you agree to a 24 month commitment, or $59.95 with no commitment.


----------



## YourPalJay (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a free installation of a new dish for 61.5 set up for Tuesday, July 15th. That was the earliest available. I liked it better when I signed up for new service last month and had it installed 3 days later ; )


----------



## ctriopelle (Apr 10, 2006)

I called dish today and was told the only way to get my GR HD locals was to pay a local installer for a new dish. I asked for a supervisor and was told "I can't do that". What a great way to treat your existing customers...

Unfortunately I think I still have a year left on my 2 year contract, otherwise I think I would be strongly considering moving back to D*, which already has WWMT in their HD locals. WWMT is the only station I struggle with on my OTA, and therefore the main concern for having a backup reception method.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

With the price of gas it is difficult to get installers now. I get service calls from people who can't get Dish out in a reasonable time (if at all).


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

ctriopelle said:


> I called dish today and was told the only way to get my GR HD locals was to pay a local installer for a new dish. I asked for a supervisor and was told "I can't do that". What a great way to treat your existing customers...
> 
> Unfortunately I think I still have a year left on my 2 year contract, otherwise I think I would be strongly considering moving back to D*, which already has WWMT in their HD locals. WWMT is the only station I struggle with on my OTA, and therefore the main concern for having a backup reception method.


Contacted Dish today and got them to waive all fees with not further committment! Install next week!!


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

Good news on the locals. I'll be able to take the antenna off my roof (once they get WMMT). I have two DVRs now - a 622 and a 942. DIsh said are going to replace my 942 for free. They say there is no commitment and no lease fee. I'm a long-term customer and do automatic payment with DISH, but it sounds too good to be true. Am I missing something?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Why remove the antenna? It provides a 3rd tuner source.

I too was told repeatedly that the only difference in the bill would be $.01 for the HD Essentials. You probably already have that though. I had the 942 replaced with a 722 yesterday, and today's Recent Activity shows:
07/01 07/01 ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE 07/01 TO 08/09 9.03
07/01 07/01 ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE 07/01 TO 08/09 -6.45
07/01 07/01 DISH NETWORK HD RECEIVER 0.00
07/01 07/01 INSTALLATION 0.00

Credit for 40/31 * $5/month for the 942 and a charge of 40/31 * $7 for the 722. If your bill does show a $7 lease fee for the current 622, chances are you would NOT see an increase as the 942 replacement would be considered the Primary. The no Commitment is true but the rest may and may not be true. Before you go ahead, have someone note in your account that the bill will not increase by more than a penny as their voicemail and email indicate. Should you find it really does increase $2/month for having two ViP receivers, you should be able to reach someone that will credit you $2/month for the 1st year and tell you that you'll have to eat the $2 after that. I won't see a new bill generated for 20 days to see if that really happens.


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

Has anyone heard why WWMT is not included?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

WWMT wanted more money, Dish didn't want to pay.


----------



## tmanmi (Mar 25, 2005)

Figures, they have the lowest picture quality of the GR locals on Dish in SD.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Tech showed up yesterday as promised, even called to see if he could stop earlier than scheduled. There isn't any PBS or CBS, just 8, 13, 17 & 41. They look pretty good too!

Covered my 129 LNB and ran a check switch to force the rest of my HD channels to come in on 61.5 and now I don't have any signal loss problems that I was having on 129.


----------



## ctriopelle (Apr 10, 2006)

Got my install today, I was surprised how radically different the direction for the 61.5 is from my existing dish. I had a very clean and stable mount on a concrete retaining wall from my basement (did it myself on my original DTV install), but the installer said he had now way to mount this one on the concrete. Probably should have asked if he could just leave me with the pile of parts and did it myself, but I let him put the new dish on my exterior wall about 10 feet away. Kinda stinks because it's usually really windy around here, and with my original setup I was below grade and out of the wind. We'll see how things work when the wind kicks up sometime.

Anyway, I did take the tip to email [email protected], and got the install free. Had to renew a 2 year agreement, but since I am only a 1 year subscriber that isn't that big a deal. Installer said that their workload has really went up (basically doubled) due to the wing requirement for HD locals, and everyone wants one now. I can't wait until the HD content comes up tonight so I can compare my OTA pic to the sat version. I'm also hoping that the WWMT issue gets resolved soon, my recording of BB10 last night was basically unwatchable due to the dropouts on the OTA signal. I have a 10'+ antenna in my attic so I can pick up WWMT pretty good on most days, but it is by far the most problematic of my signals.


----------

